# Burning oil/ exhaust smell and now check engine light is on



## Vannatta32 (Oct 31, 2016)

I have two 2012 chevy cruzes, one has about 50,000 on it and has the 1.8 and the other has 110,000 and has the 1.4. Bought the one with 50,000 on it when it had 2,000 on it and the one with 110,000 with 50,000 and both have this burning oil smell sometimes and other times has this exhaust smell both inside the cab, and now my check engine light just came on with the one that has 110,000 on it. I change the oil in each of them every 4-5,000 miles. Anyone have any idea what this could be?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If there are no physical oil leaks evident I suspect what you interpet as burning oil odor is actually coolant venting odor.

If both cars coolant level is correct, and there are no oil or coolant leaks evident, I'd start by replacing each cars radiator surge tank cap.
These are known to loose their sealing ability and, due to the location, any venting of coolant steam is drawn into the outside air inlet and then, into the cabin.

So, oil leaks first, coolant cap next if odor persists......we can go much further if these don't give you resolution.

If all the fluid levels (coolant/oil) are correct, the code that is causing the check engine light must be read to make any suggestions........
If you do this, forward the codes in the order they are in the computers memory......first code is most likely the problem, following codes are often resultant.

Rob


----------



## Vannatta32 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok I will try that when I get back home at the end of the week. Thanks a lot


----------



## CruzeKen (Mar 28, 2017)

I have this same problem, with my Wife's Car, with the smell ( no check engine light though ) I will check the Coolant Cap tonight....


----------

